

Show HN: Narrativ, create interactive games & stories - brendanr
http://www.narrativ.io

======
SnootyMonkey
Would be nice if the home page had an example of what the finished product
looked like. What's the experience of using one of these narratives?

~~~
brendanr
Good point. It's essentially a scene-by-scene navigation model, where you jump
from one scene to another. While inside a scene there can be animations..
looping, triggered, one-off, etc.

I always meant to link to a couple sample projects (both source and output) on
the homepage.. you've encouraged me to revisit that soon!

